#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευή τοξοειδούς τοιχοποιίας

## seismic

Ξέρετε πως κατασκευάζουμε διάφορα τόξα με διαφορετική ακτίνα?
Πως να κατασκευάσετε το καλούπι μόνοι σας?
Αυτή την ανακατασκευή στο συνημμένο την κάνω εγώ.
Για να μάθετε ποιος είμαι, και τι κάνω κάθε μέρα, θα σας δείχνω τι κάνω μαστορικά, και πια τεχνική ακολουθώ.
Ερωτήσεις δεκτές.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Κείμενα, φωτογραφίες και βίντεο είναι καλοδεχούμενα! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Η κατασκευή του καλουπιού γίνετε ως εξής. 
1) Στερεώνουμε ένα μαδέρι στο ύψος που θέλουμε να αρχίσει το τόξο.
Προσέχουμε να είναι αλφαδιασμένο 
2) Βρίσκουμε το κέντρο της απόστασης του οριζόντιου ανοίγματος, και καρφώνουμε μία μεγάλη πρόκα στο πλάι και στο κέντρο του μαδεριού και στις δύο πλευρές του.
3) Δένουμε στις πρόκες ένα νήμα 
4) Στην άλλη άκρη του νήματος δένουμε ένα σίδερο Φ/10 εκεί που αρχίζει το τόξο.
5) Η ακτίνα που δημιουργείται από το σίδερο, είναι η ακτίνα του βόλτου.
6) Τεντώνοντας το νήμα με το σίδερο, έχουμε έναν οδηγό, ο οποίος μας δείχνει που θα τοποθετήσουμε ( χωρίς λάσπη ) τα τούβλα που θα σχηματίσουν το καλούπι.
7) Αφού σχηματισθεί το καλούπι από τούβλα, το σουβαντίζουμε περιμετρικά, και κόβουμε τα εξογκώματα της λάσπης, με τον οδηγό που σιδήρου.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο σχηματίζουμε το καλούπι, το οποίο όταν χτίσουμε περιμετρικά τα μόνιμα τούβλα αφαιρείται 

*Τι πρέπει να προσέχουμε*

1) Οι πρόκες που καρφώνουμε, στο μαδέρι, καθώς και το σίδερο που δένουμε το νήμα, να είναι 10 cm πιο μεγάλα από το πάχος του τοίχου, ώστε όταν εφαρμόζουμε την περιστροφή του οδηγού, να μην βρίσκει το νήμα πάνω στα τούβλα του καλουπιού.
2) Πριν σουβαντίσουμε το καλούπι, πρέπει το σίδερο οδηγός να βρίσκετε στο κάτω μέρος, αρχή του τόξου, ώστε το πρώτο κόψιμο της λάσπης να γίνει με φορά από κάτω προς τα πάνω.
3) Αν η ακτίνα του τόξου είναι μεγάλη, για να μην γεμίζουμε με τούβλα όλο το καλούπι, προσθέτουμε δεύτερο και τρίτο μαδέρι ( όπως φαίνεται στο σχήμα )

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

Τσιμεντοκονίες, επένδυση πέτρας, σοβάς χωριάτικος.

----------


## milt

ωραια δουλεια

----------

seismic

----------


## sundance

1. μπορουμε να εχουμε μια φωτο με το ανοιγμα πριν το τοξο? ορθογωνικο ηταν?

2. την κορνιζα στο κουφωμα πως την διαμορφωνεις και προεξεχει τοσο?

3. τι συστασης κονιαμα χρησιμοποιεις στην επικολληση της πετρας με την τοιχοποιια? προσθετεις καποια ρητινη?

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

> 1. μπορουμε να εχουμε μια φωτο με το ανοιγμα πριν το τοξο? ορθογωνικο ηταν?


1. H πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει πως ήταν πριν.




> 2. την κορνιζα στο κουφωμα πως την διαμορφωνεις και προεξεχει τοσο?


2.Καρφώνω μία τάβλα πάχους 2.5 cm ( με ατσαλόπροκες ) δεξιά και αριστερά για οδηγό, και γεμίζω λάσπη την κορνίζα.
Όταν ξεραθεί λίγο, βγάζω τις τάβλες, και βουτάω το τριβίδι στο νερό και το τρίβω, στρογγυλεύοντας συγχρόνως και τις γωνίες.
Για να αποφύγω το μάρμαρο, κατασκευάζω άσπρη λάσπη, χρησιμοποιώντας άμμο και άσπρο τσιμέντο 1 προς 4 με την προσθήκη ρητίνης και υαλοινας ( Άσπρος χωριάτικος σοβάς. )




> 3. τι συστασης κονιαμα χρησιμοποιεις στην επικολληση της πετρας με την τοιχοποιια? προσθετεις καποια ρητινη?


3.Για την λάσπη της πέτρας, 1 προς 3 τσιμέντο με άμμο, + μαύρο φούμο, + ρητίνη.

----------

sundance

----------


## giorgosk

"Η τέχνη θέλει μάστορα κι η φάβα θέλει λάδι"

----------

seismic

----------


## sundance

1. τι ειναι το μαυρο φουμο?

2. χρησιμοποιεις το ιδιο κονιαμα που περιεγραψες και στην επικολληση της πετρας στην τοιχοποιια αλλα και ως συνδετικο κονιαμα μεταξυ των λιθων (λιθινη τοιχοποιια)?

----------


## seismic

@sundance τι ειναι το μαυρο φουμο?
seismic
Είναι μαύρο τσιμεντόχρωμα.
Το χρησιμοποιώ για να είναι πιο μαύρος ο αρμός, και να κάνει αντίθεση με την πέτρα.
Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη δοσολογία.
Εξαρτάτε από το πόσο μαύρη θέλεις την λάσπη, και από το πόσο μαύρο είναι το τσιμέντο που χρησιμοποιούμε.
Εγώ βάζω ένα πλαστικό ποτηράκι του Nes Cafe στην μπετονιέρα του μισού τσιμέντου.

@sundance 
2. χρησιμοποιεις το ιδιο κονιαμα που περιεγραψες και στην επικολληση της πετρας στην τοιχοποιια αλλα και ως συνδετικο κονιαμα μεταξυ των λιθων (λιθινη τοιχοποιια)?
seismic
Ναι ... το ίδιο κονίαμα και μέσα στην τοιχοποιία, και από έξω.

Ακόμα. Αν θέλεις πιο όμορφο αρμό, αντί άμμο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μάρμαρο σοβά.
Κάνει πιο στρωτό αρμό, διότι είναι ψιλόκοκκο. 
Ακόμα πρέπει να προσέξουμε ...
1) Όταν ο αρμός της πέτρας ξεραθεί και γίνει νωπός, πρέπει να τον αφαιρέσουμε εις βάθος,..τόσο ώστε να φαίνεται καθαρά η περίμετρος της πέτρας. Αυτό το βάθος του αρμού, αναδεικνύει την πέτρα.
2) Την άλλη μέρα, καθαρίζουμε με μία συρματόβουρτσα τους αρμούς, καθώς και την πέτρα.
Για αφαίρεση της νωπής λάσπης, χρησιμοποιούμε μία μικρή πρόκα ( 16 / 21 ) καρφωμένη σε ένα ξύλινο χερούλι.
3) Αν θέλεις πιο στρωτό αρμό, μετά την αφαίρεση του αρμού με την πρόκα, σκουπίζουμε μέσα τον αρμό με μία σκούπα με μαλακές τρίχες, ώστε να σπάσει το γρέζι.
4) Η τρίγωνη ή η στρογγυλή πέτρα δείχνει πιο ωραία.
Το πρόβλημά είναι ότι σε αυτές τις πέτρες δεν βρίσκεις σχήμα γωνίας για τις γωνίες.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα το έλυσα χτίζοντας την γωνία με τούβλο, το ποίο αργότερα το σουβαντίζω και φτιάχνω την κορνίζα.
5) Λόγο του ότι η μαρμαρόπετρα είναι πολύ σκληρό υλικό, η λάσπη δεν ξεραίνετε γρήγορα, διότι η πέτρα δεν διψάει για νερό για να της τραβήξει  την υγρασία.
Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το μεγάλο ιδικό βάρος που έχει, κάνει απαγορευτική την δεύτερη στρώση πέτρας, διότι η από κάτω λάσπη της κάτω πέτρας είναι φρέσκια και δεν αντέχει το βάρος της πάνω πέτρας.
Για τον λόγο αυτόν συνιστάται να χτίζουμε μία σειρά πέτρας κατά μήκος, ώστε να δώσουμε τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται να ξεραθεί ο αρμός.
Μετά αρχίζουμε την δεύτερη στρώση.
Αλλιώς θα βλέπουμε το ντουβάρι να στραβώνει μόνο του.
6) Αφού χτίσουμε την πρώτη σειρά, πριν αρχίσουμε την δεύτερη, γεμίζουμε από μέσα ( με τις δεύτερες σε εμφάνιση πέτρες ) το κενό, προσέχοντας οι μέσα πέτρες να μην εξέχουν πάνω από τις έξω. Το καλύτερο είναι οι μέσα πέτρες να ακολουθούν το περίγραμμα των έξω, διότι αυτό θα μας βοηθήσει στο να τοποθετήσουμε τις πέτρες της επόμενης σειράς.
7) Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να χτίζουμε σε μία περιοχή πολύ μεγάλες πέτρες, και σε μία άλλη πολλή μικρές.
Πρέπει να χτίζονται μικρές και μεγάλες μαζί, διατηρώντας ισόπαχο αρμό, τοποθετώντας το κατάλληλο σχήμα πέτρας στην κατάλληλη θέση.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Kostas2002

Ωραία δουλειά.
Αν δεν είναι ημικύκλιο το τόξο πως το οριοθετείς.
Μάλλον βρίσκεις το κέντρο του κύκλου (εκτός του θόλου) και κάνεις το ίδιο...

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

@Kostas2002
Αν δεν είναι ημικύκλιο το τόξο πως το οριοθετείς.
seismic
1) Καρφώνουμε τον πάτο στο ύψος που θέλουμε να αρχίσει η ακτίνα του τόξου, ( όπως στο ημικύκλιο )
2) Καρφώνουμε οριζοντίως και από τις δύο πλευρές του λαμπά, δύο άλλα; ξύλα, ( πιο κάτω από τον πάτο που θέλουμε να αρχίσει η ακτίνα του τόξου )
3) Βρίσκουμε το κέντρο του ανοίγματος και καρφώνουμε στο κάτω ξύλο την πρόκα στην οποία θα δέσουμε το νήμα.
4) Το νήμα που δέσαμε την πρόκα στο κάτω ξύλο, το προεκτείνουμε μέχρι την αρχή του τόξου του πάτου, και εκεί δένουμε το σίδερο που σχηματίζει μέρος της περιμέτρου του τόξου.
5) Ανεβάζοντας πάνω κάτω το κάτω ξύλο, σχηματίζεται μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα κύκλου.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## seismic

*Ελεύθερα τόξα για αυλές και οικόπεδα.*
Όταν κατασκευάζουμε τα τόξα από Ο.Σ δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να καταρρεύσουν.

Όμως όταν αυτά κατασκευάζονται για ευκολία από τσιμεντόλιθους ή από οπτοπλινθοδομή, υπάρχει η εκδοχή αυτά να καταρρεύσουν κατά την αφαίρεση του καλουπιού, όταν δεν προσέξουμε στατικές λεπτομέρειες. 

Λόγο του ότι τα στατικά φορτία του τόξου δεν είναι μόνο κάθετα αλλά είναι και οριζόντια, κρίνεται απαραίτητο οι τοιχοποιία που εδράζονται να είναι αρκετά ισχυρή στα πλάγια φορτία, τόσο ώστε να ισορροπεί το τόξο. 

Πολλές φορές κατασκευάζουμε με τσιμεντόλιθους τόξα στις εισόδους οικοπέδων.

Αν οι πλίνθινες κολόνες έχουν την μορφή όπως στο σχήμα 1 του συνημμένου, τότε κατά την απομάκρυνση του καλουπιού, αυτό θα καταρρεύσει.
Λύση.
Για να μην καταρρεύσει μπορούμε να κάνουμε το εξής. 

1) Κατασκευάζουμε Οπλισμένο κυκλικό σενάζ πάνω στο τόξο.
Για να είναι εύκολη η κατασκευή του τοξοειδούς σενάζ, ( αποφεύγοντας το περιμετρικό καλούπωμα ) χτίζουμε δύο μικρά τουβλάκια το ένα πάνω στο άλλο περιμετρικά στις πλευρές του τόξου, και γεμίζουμε με οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα το κενό.

2) Κατασκευάζουμε λίγο πιο πάνω από το τόξο τις εξωτερικές πλευρές των κολονών Σχήμα 2
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν καταρρέουν. 

3) Σωστή είναι και η μέθοδος στο σχήμα 3
Πάντως καλό είναι να κατασκευάζουμε  σενάζ πάνω στο τόξο, διότι εκτός του ότι γίνεται πιο γερό, αποφεύγουμε και μία μικρή ρηγμάτωση η οποία παρατηρείται να υφίσταται μακροχρόνια στο πάνω άκρο του τόξου, όταν δεν κατασκευάζετε το σεναζ

Στην περίπτωση του σχήματος 3 κατασκευάζουμε ένα ίσο σενάζ στην κορυφή, κάνοντας το τόξο να δουλεύει σαν Π
Φυσικά αν θέλουμε να κατασκευάσουμε πάρα πολλά τόξα ιδίων διαστάσεων, τότε συμφέρει να κατασκευάσουμε ένα σιδερένιο καλούπι στον σιδερά, το οποίο θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για όλα τα τόξα.

Η μέθοδος που σας έδειξα συμφέρει όταν έχουμε να κατασκευάσουμε ένα ή περισσότερα διαφορετικών διαστάσεων τόξα, διότι είναι ασύμφορο να πηγαίνουμε στον σιδερά για να κατασκευάσουμε πολλά διαφορετικών διαστάσεων σιδερένια καλούπια.

----------

Xάρης

----------

